# OSB ceilings in metal barns



## myblackmorgan (Nov 5, 2014)

I am being told by builders that OSB (cheaper version of plywood) used as the barn ceiling is superior to any sort of 2" insulation (which the birds love to rip up!). 

One would put felt between the metal roof and OSB; the other would use tarpaper. Both ensure me that the barn would never leak with this sort of ceiling finish.

Has anyone done this? Are you completely satisfied and DO feel your barn will likely never leak under normal circumstances? 

I personally would be happy that the birds can't rip it up.

It's $$$ so I want to be sure!

Thank you.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

OSB can make good decking/ insulation if it's good quality and thick enough. However it's more of an insulator against sound than anything else. Make sure it's thick enough and a good brand/ quality.

Roofing felt and tarpaper are very similar, up to you to choose which one, look at pro's and con's of each first though. My parents always used tarpaper, but that's because it was easier to come by when they had their business and a bit cheaper for the amount.

Tarpaper is paper or fiberglass mat impregnated with tar making it waterproof. Roofing felt uses asphalt instead of tar. So it's up to you to decide on this one.

However if they tell you it will never leak, get that in writing/ contract and hold them to it. It really all depends on how well it was installed honestly. I've seen what should have been leak 'proof' roofs spring a leak because corners were cut and my parents had to go in and repair someone else's shoddy work.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Horseychick87 said:


> However it's more of an insulator against sound than anything else.


This. If your goal is to prevent heat loss, fiberglass has about 3x the R value of OSB/plywood per inch of thickness.


----------

